# Will my moneywort/Creeping Jenny spread throughout the tank



## twostep (Apr 25, 2004)

I just found this website and hopefully you guys can help. I just started putting in live plants in my tank and wanted to make a "forest" of moneywort in one corner. Currently I have 5 or 6 stalks planted and was wondering if this will spread out and grow new stalks from the ground up or should I plant as many stalks as I want to have. I have read varying reports of how this grows underwater. Can you clarify for me?

Also, do I need to put fertilizer tablets in my substrate or will the water provide enough?


Thanks

Rick


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

I have seen that if it is layed flat on the surface new roots will develope and shoot up new shoots....

HOwever, I only saw this in a pet store...not my own experiance.


----------



## Dkle (Apr 11, 2004)

Moneywort (I assume that you are referring to Bacopa spp) is a slow grower. IME, new stalks do grow from the ground, but ever so slowly and only in a small vicinity. They do not send long runner. I propagate them by cutting them in half when the shoots hit the water surface and plant the top cutting. The remaining stalk usually will sprout out 2 or 3 shoots. So, patience is the key. It's gonna take a while before they become a forest.

I have a very heavy fish load and do not use root ferts. My bacopa have no problem growing.

Also, they can be hard to plant into the gravel. The best way to plant them IME is to make a bundle of 4-5 stalks with a small rubber band and push them into the substrate. The rubber band will anchor the plants, keep them from floating up.

DKLE


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I haven't had to use the rubber bands, I leave the lowest leaves on the stems and those provide enough anchor for the stems to stay in place. Just another technique, it's not better, just different. When the plant sets roots and you trim off the tops to shorten it, the lower portion will send up several branches. Eventually if you trim and replant enough you will have a thick forest. This is one of those, "It takes a little bit of time" answers, be patient and you'll be wondering what to do with the extra plants before you know it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 25, 2004)

How long is a "bit of time"? Are we talking 9 months or 2 months?

And will fertilizer help?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

twostep said:


> How long is a "bit of time"? Are we talking 9 months or 2 months?
> 
> And will fertilizer help?


It depends, you don't really give us enough information to make a guess at time, we aren't even sure of the species you are dealing with. 

Some water column ferts would be a good thing for a stem plant. The substrate ferts can help but aren't as necessary or easy to control as in the water column. 

When I set up a tank however, I always set up a good substrate that will meet the needs of root feeders, I have only seen one stem plant not take to that situation.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Are you guys talking about Lysmachia Nummalaria?


----------



## twostep (Apr 25, 2004)

I believe this is what it is...Lysimachia nummularia 

Its also called Creeping Jenny


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I just went out and found some growing wild. I was researching it, and it was originally grown as groundcover but has escaped into the wild.


----------

